
Public cloud providers' network performance wildly varies - yarapavan
https://www.zdnet.com/article/public-cloud-providers-network-performance-wildly-varies/
======
yarapavan
Direct link to the report - [https://marketo-
web.thousandeyes.com/rs/thousandeyes/images/...](https://marketo-
web.thousandeyes.com/rs/thousandeyes/images/ThousandEyes-Cloud-Performance-
Benchmark-2019-2020-Edition.pdf)

Network performance is strong across all five public cloud providers, yet
important variances exist. Cloud providers are continuously optimizing their
networks to improve performance, resulting in shifting (and mostly improving)
performance baselines. While the overall performance data is encouraging, it’s
important to remember that cloud provider network connectivity is still
generally a “best effort” service. Furthermore, even cloud giants aren’t
exempt from architectural anomalies and events that can negatively impact
performance. Continuous monitoring, data-driven planning and a well-defined
operational process supported by thorough visibility are essential to success.

